# The quest for pro status....2009 contest prep



## stuartcore

Firstly I would like the mods to make this a sticky (please very much!) and take my old off season one down. I believe this journal will be beneficial and motivational to those that compete and take competitive bodybuilding seriously.

THE BATTLE BEGINS!!!! :cursing:

Hi guys, at last the contest journal begins I hear you say lol. Anyway Indeed it has began, I am nearly 3 weeks into my diet and have already lost 15lbs. My starting weight was 308lbs and I am now 293lbs, this is my weight first thing in the morning before breakfast and with nothing on, I do it this way to get my true weight, Its easy to weigh yourself in the evening and probably be 8lbs heavier but its not your true weight.

This year I've teamed up with James Llewellin. This was a last minute decision and one I had to think about carefully. I've been working with Paul Scarbs now since 2006 and its worked very well for me, He is a very dear friend whom I have known for many years so you can imagine how hard it was to tell him about my decision. Paul's ability to prep is next to none and I thank him very much for all his help up until now. Paul said himself I need to bring something else to the stage this year to have a chance, I believe James might be able to do this. He has already changed my diet and added more cardio which I will be putting up on the journal shortly. I will be seeing him regularly up until my contest and he will be attending them with me to make sure I do everything to the word.

I'm very excited about this year and will be taking myself to hell and back to achieve my goals.

I want to use this journal to log all my progress up until my contest using pics and regularly putting up stats. I really want to bring that aesthetic look with mass back to the stage this year, this is something that has been missed over the years for the blockier mass physiques. Well its time they stepped aside for the new breed!!

I will try my utmost best to update as regularly as poss but I'm not gonna make the same promises as in my off season log as sometimes its nearly impossible to get on the computer, also I'll prob be so tired towards the end of my diet that I'll barely be able to type a word. I will try my hardest though and be as honest as I can. These journals are great for motivation and I hope to draw as much motivation and strength from this journal as I did from my off season journal.

Again want to thank Paul for all his support in the past and would recommend him to anyone who is serious about getting the results they want.


----------



## Iron19

Best of luck with your prep Stu. It will be good to come back in september and see the changes as you are dieting down. :thumbup1: Looking forward to the thread.


----------



## stuartcore

Iron19 said:


> Best of luck with your prep Stu. It will be good to come back in september and see the changes as you are dieting down. :thumbup1: Looking forward to the thread.


Cheers James, look forward to seeing you in a couple of months!


----------



## stuartcore

14 weeks out diet
​
Meal 1 - 1 x whey (half hour before cardio)

Meal 2 - 9 egg whites/ 2yolks/ 150g Oats/ medium kiwi fruit/ medium babana.

Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey/ 150g oats

Meal 4 - 3 Build and Recover/ 1 scoop whey

Meal 5 - 300g spuds/ 250g chicken/ veg/ tea spoon extra virgin olive oil/ 1 pineapple ring

Meal 6 - 9 egg whites/ 2 yolks/ 250g sweet potato/ 1 pineapple ring

Meal 7 - 240g salmon/ 2 slices holemeal bread/ 1 pineapple ring

Meal 8 - 250g very lean minced steak (made into burger with onion & peppers)

Meal 9 - 2 scoops blended protein/20g almonds

2-3am- 1 scoop whey.

(normally have a small amount of ketchup or barbecue sauce- approx tea spoon)

Weigh in- thurs and Sunday am by text!

1 x 1000mg epa fish oil capsules morning and evening

3 x evening primrose oil capsule a day

2g of vitC per day

2 high strength multi vits per day

3 x Kre-evolution capsules before and after workout

10g glutamine 3 x daily (am/PWO/B4 bed)

5L of water per day&#8230;some flavoured

Cardio 7 x 30min per week before breakfast


----------



## miles2345

1 x 1000mg epa fish oil capsules morning and evening

3 x evening primrose oil capsule a day

2g of vitC per day

what are the benefits of using supps like these at this stage of your diet??


----------



## supercell

Stuart came to see me last saturday for the first time and it gave me a chance to assess him and talk through with him how the next few weeks will pan out. He wasn't feeling great and after suffering from a sore throat developed a chest infection! Anyway he was in the middle of his course of antibiotics and is now feeling much improved. Like I said, best have it now than 2 weeks out!!

Stuart is a big man and for a big man has great aesthetics and balance as well as an abundance of tissue on his frame. With Stuarts physique an illusion can be created a lot easier due to his small hips and waist and wide clavicles. He is the type of guy that doesn't have to weight 270 to look massive. If we compare his physique to say Wolfe (who is a great comparison as far as hight and structure goes) then we will see that at 245-250 the illusion can be that much more especially if great conditioning is put into the mix.

I want Stuart to be around 255-260 for the qualifier and then another 7lb less for the UK's but as with all my athletes weight is fairly inconsequencial, its more about the look that I am after to create the illusion.

He has some hard dieting ahead and having not worked with Stuart in the off season this year I was unable to limit his weight or have an impact on his off season conditioning.

I know that he has a real hunger this year to be at his best and as much as I can guide any of my athletes, they are the ones that have to put in the hard work, not me!

Best of luck Stuart, I know everyone is behind you and as you said in your opening paragraph, you owe a hell of a lot to Paul for the last 3 years and especially last year with your best placing to date. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## supercell

miles2345 said:


> 1 x 1000mg epa fish oil capsules morning and evening
> 
> 3 x evening primrose oil capsule a day
> 
> 2g of vitC per day
> 
> what are the benefits of using supps like these at this stage of your diet??


Perhaps I can answer these as I put Stuart on them.

Evening primrose has a number of great properties. It has a very high concentration of Omega 6 which are heart healthy, regulates insulin and regulate moods (important when dieting!!) It also has anti inflammatory properties which for a bodybuilder are vital. Contrary to popular belief its not just women that benefit from this supplement. Vit E or vit C should also be used alongside so that the fatty acids do not oxidize.

Vit C is a great antioxidant (also for above) and will help keep the immune system functioning at its optimum level.

Fish Oils are great for joints, skin, hair. They are also a great addition for a healthy cardio vascular system. Its also great for the immune system and great again for maintaining an even mood and can promote well being. It also has great anti inflammatory properties.

Hope this answers your questions. :thumb:

J


----------



## amjad.khan

Will be following this thread with interest, all the best for the brits Stu any chance of photos update with this thread??


----------



## EDG301

All the best with prep Stu, and look forward to seeing the end result in Nottingham!


----------



## greg fear

very intrested in this thread gd luck with the prep


----------



## dogue

Looking forward to this mate, and don't worry I will provide the stimulus to keep your journal updated with frequent nagging Texts and PM's... Just as the off season!

Bring on October... :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking forward to this one Stuart. Routing for you mate, sure you will come in really well, be sure to keep up to date with pics :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Thanks Stuart, will really enjoy keeping up to date with all your antics!  :thumb:


----------



## hilly

Looking forward to following this mate should be a good read.

will you be putting any start pics up or are you keeping under wraps till show day.

Does this mean james l is preping both you and daz b competing against each other?


----------



## miles2345

cheers james


----------



## laurie g

good luck on that stu im going to come up and watch in nottingham i reckon- will be following closely and checking up on you ha ha


----------



## Guest

Great writing Mr Stuart and James- and a big thanks for sharing the information with all -it truly shows what how demanding and difficult the sport of Bodybuilding Is- especially the diet- i would never be able to eat the amounts stuart does- and if ever i did i would be visiting the can 20 times aday  ).

Mr L - how is your health ???


----------



## Big JMJ

Good luck mate, I'll be there in birmingham and the finals cheering you on!


----------



## tedder

I will be following this buddy all the best for the coming months, will defo be at b,ham to cheer you on.

Terry.


----------



## daz ball

Easy big man hows things glad to hear your working with james guess we will be seeing each other down there hope all goes well and look forward to getting on stage again i have been counting down since last years 2nd bring on the weekend. Good luck speak soon and you can say something in my journal if you like big man.


----------



## Big Dawg

Best of luck Stuart. Will you be updating with regular progress pics?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best, will be following this!


----------



## supercell

romper stomper said:


> Great writing Mr Stuart and James- and a big thanks for sharing the information with all -it truly shows what how demanding and difficult the sport of Bodybuilding Is- especially the diet- i would never be able to eat the amounts stuart does- and if ever i did i would be visiting the can 20 times aday  ).
> 
> Mr L - how is your health ???


It is probably one of the most demanding sports, right up there with triathletes and ironman competitors. In fact one of my athletes is an ironman competitor and he says that eating is the hardest thing (especially the diet I have him on), and suprisingly not the hours of training every day!!

Stuart is a big man and eats a lot of food but eats less than Daz who is an equivalant weight. Stuart has an efficient metabolism but Daz's is just rediculous. Just to give you some idea, I have Daz on 250g of carbs just for breakfast split into 2 meals!!!

As for me I'm just fine, I have a meeting with the consultant in around 10 days so will update in my thread and keep this thread soley for Stuart's prep.

J


----------



## stuartcore

supercell said:


> Perhaps I can answer these as I put Stuart on them.
> 
> Evening primrose has a number of great properties. It has a very high concentration of Omega 6 which are heart healthy, regulates insulin and regulate moods (important when dieting!!) It also has anti inflammatory properties which for a bodybuilder are vital. Contrary to popular belief its not just women that benefit from this supplement. Vit E or vit C should also be used alongside so that the fatty acids do not oxidize.
> 
> Vit C is a great antioxidant (also for above) and will help keep the immune system functioning at its optimum level.
> 
> Fish Oils are great for joints, skin, hair. They are also a great addition for a healthy cardio vascular system. Its also great for the immune system and great again for maintaining an even mood and can promote well being. It also has great anti inflammatory properties.
> 
> Hope this answers your questions. :thumb:
> 
> J


 Thanks james much appreciated!



amjad.khan said:


> Will be following this thread with interest, all the best for the brits Stu any chance of photos update with this thread??


yes mate' ill be putting some up very soon!



EDG301 said:


> All the best with prep Stu, and look forward to seeing the end result in Nottingham!


Cheers EDG!



greg fear said:


> very intrested in this thread gd luck with the prep


Thanks mate:beer:


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Looking forward to this mate, and don't worry I will provide the stimulus to keep your journal updated with frequent nagging Texts and PM's... Just as the off season!
> 
> Bring on October... :thumb:


I'll probably need them more when the diet really kick in!

Cheers Dogue!



kieren1234 said:


> Looking forward to this one Stuart. Routing for you mate, sure you will come in really well, be sure to keep up to date with pics :thumbup1:


I will do mate:thumbup1:



defdaz said:


> Thanks Stuart, will really enjoy keeping up to date with all your antics!  :thumb:


LOL no worries mate!



hilly2008 said:


> Looking forward to following this mate should be a good read.
> 
> will you be putting any start pics up or are you keeping under wraps till show day.
> 
> Does this mean james l is preping both you and daz b competing against each other?


I will be putting pics up very soon, just as soon as I've shaved all this bear hair off ha ha!.

Yes he preping both of us but this does'nt bother me, james is a profesional at what he does and only want eachs of his athletes to look there very best!


----------



## bkoz

Good luck and i truelly hope this is your year..


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> good luck on that stu im going to come up and watch in nottingham i reckon- will be following closely and checking up on you ha ha


Cheers Laurie, be great to catch up with you!, could do with the support at the show also! Cheers mate:beer:



romper stomper said:


> Great writing Mr Stuart and James- and a big thanks for sharing the information with all -it truly shows what how demanding and difficult the sport of Bodybuilding Is- especially the diet- i would never be able to eat the amounts stuart does- and if ever i did i would be visiting the can 20 times aday  ).
> 
> Mr L - how is your health ???


Your rite there mate but its a sport we love and a competitive one at that!!!!!



Big JMJ said:


> Good luck mate, I'll be there in birmingham and the finals cheering you on!


Cheers big man, be great having the support mate! :beer:



tedder said:


> I will be following this buddy all the best for the coming months, will defo be at b,ham to cheer you on.
> 
> Terry.


Cheers terry, the more support the better! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

daz ball said:


> Easy big man hows things glad to hear your working with james guess we will be seeing each other down there hope all goes well and look forward to getting on stage again i have been counting down since last years 2nd bring on the weekend. Good luck speak soon and you can say something in my journal if you like big man.


Hey there big boy boy. nice of you to stop buy and say hello!. Indeed we will probably catch each other down there, be great to catch up mate.

Good luck to you to bud and sppeak soon! :beer:



AlasTTTair said:


> Best of luck Stuart. Will you be updating with regular progress pics?


 Cheers mate! :thumbup1:



Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best, will be following this!


Hope you enjoy it mate! :thumb:


----------



## 3752

reply to my text messages or i will ban you


----------



## stuartcore

bkoz said:


> Good luck and i truelly hope this is your year..


Thanks bkoz, means allot mate!. Cheers! :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

The question of me prepping both Stuart and Daz is an interesting one.

Both athletes are consumate professionals and both want to be at their best. They both want their opponents to be in their best possible shape even if it means the same guy is prepping them.

Stuart and Darren have very different physiques and both have their strengths which I will try to highlight. For Daz its his muscularity and for Stuart its his lines and proportions. I will try to excentuate both these attributes and as a result will diet them in a different way. This will also reflect their metabolisms and there responses to cardio and certain food combo's.

The same thing happened to me last year as Neil was prepping both myself and Duane in the middles and I found it motivating knowing that Duane was going to be his best; that's what competition is all about!

Both Stuart and Darren have an awful lot of respect for one another but both obviously want to win more than anything. As we all know there can be only one winner and thats in the hands of the judges, but my job is to bring them both in and make that decision as hard as possible.

J


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> reply to my text messages or i will ban you


Replyed mate!.


----------



## stuartcore

Today as been a bit of a night mare, really hectic and for one reason or another I had to miss out training shoulders. I could have squeezed it in but it would have jeopardize my diet, I rather miss a workout than a meal so Ill just have to catch up over the weekend.

Must admit that I'm finding the diet is going well, I'm not really ever hungry and the weight is steadily coming off. Got my head around my cheat day now also. I'm only having a cheat meal on Sunday evenings where as in the past I'd cheat between 12 and 6pm then back on the diet. I feel allot better for doing this and find it allot more controlled!.

the cardio as become as much of my routine as my meals and training already, I'm doing 40mins in the morning at the mo but this will be increased over the course of my diet so that I will eventually be doing cardio 2 to 3 times daily depending on how quickly my condition comes through!

I'm will to do what it takes this year to achieve my goals, if James said I have to eat *** butts in order to win then I would no questions asked!!!! :cool2:


----------



## supercell

stuartcore said:


> Today as been a bit of a night mare, really hectic and for one reason or another I had to miss out training shoulders. I could have squeezed it in but it would have jeopardize my diet, I rather miss a workout than a meal so Ill just have to catch up over the weekend.
> 
> Must admit that I'm finding the diet is going well, I'm not really ever hungry and the weight is steadily coming off. Got my head around my cheat day now also. I'm only having a cheat meal on Sunday evenings where as in the past I'd cheat between 12 and 6pm then back on the diet. I feel allot better for doing this and find it allot more controlled!.
> 
> the cardio as become as much of my routine as my meals and training already, I'm doing 40mins in the morning at the mo but this will be increased over the course of my diet so that I will eventually be doing cardio 2 to 3 times daily depending on how quickly my condition comes through!
> 
> I'm will to do what it takes this year to achieve my goals, if James said I have to eat ****'s butts* in order to win then I would no questions asked!!!! :cool2:


 :whistling:

I'm saying nothing Stu, what you do in your limited spare time is up to you but probably not the most efficient way of burning cals!!

J


----------



## carly

Good posting James. I have to agree both have fantastic physiques, but SO different which is a good thing to see to fantastic bodybuilders showing different strengths and purely outstanding physiques. As they are so different I dont feel there can be competition, you cannot change what someone else looks like, but you can further improve yourself and I think their both winners with all the hardwork and dedication that shows through, respect to both of them :thumb:


----------



## bigjamesh

hi Stu , best of luck with the pep mate !

also do you know if there is a MR PLYMOUTH comp this year ?


----------



## stuartcore

supercell said:


> :whistling:
> 
> I'm saying nothing Stu, what you do in your limited spare time is up to you but probably not the most efficient way of burning cals!!
> 
> J


Ha ha, did'nt realise it sounded like that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## stuartcore

carly said:


> Good posting James. I have to agree both have fantastic physiques, but SO different which is a good thing to see to fantastic bodybuilders showing different strengths and purely outstanding physiques. As they are so different I dont feel there can be competition, you cannot change what someone else looks like, but you can further improve yourself and I think their both winners with all the hardwork and dedication that shows through, respect to both of them :thumb:


Thanks Carly, much appreciated! :thumb:



bigjamesh said:


> hi Stu , best of luck with the pep mate !
> 
> also do you know if there is a MR PLYMOUTH comp this year ?


Cheers mate. yes the Mr Plymouth show is at the end of september. You can pick tickets up from my gym!


----------



## BS1989

Hello Stu! Looks like the prep is going well mate, i'll be keeping a close eye on this and rooting you all the way big man.

PS how would you fancy opening a gym near my house PLLLEEEEAAAASE!!!! Im having Core Fitness withdrawal symptoms back home.

Hope all is well boss and looking forward to getting back to the gym in a few months


----------



## stuartcore

BS1989 said:


> Hello Stu! Looks like the prep is going well mate, i'll be keeping a close eye on this and rooting you all the way big man.
> 
> PS how would you fancy opening a gym near my house PLLLEEEEAAAASE!!!! Im having Core Fitness withdrawal symptoms back home.
> 
> Hope all is well boss and looking forward to getting back to the gym in a few months


Hey there ben, hope everything going well buddy. look forward to seeing you in a couple of months! :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Had yet another crazy day today. I was supposed to be attending the opening of a new supplement shop in Scotland this lunch time, I had my flights all arranged and prepared all my food for the day as I new it was going to be a long day. Anyway my flight was for 7am this morning and I had to be there 30 Min's early, this being the case I got up in plenty of time so that the car trip up to the airport wouldn't have to be rushed.

Well, me and the Mrs were putting my twin daughters in the car not realising they had the key on them, no sooner did we close the doors one of my little girls decided it would be funny to lock themselves in. There only 19 months and obviously don't have a clue whats going on but it really stressed me out. we had no way of phoning anyone as my phone was in the car and I couldn't get in my house because the house key was with the car keys!!!!!. After about 2hrs of willing the girls to press the button again to open the car I finally had enough and had to break the window to get in. I missed my flight and had to let the side down which I'm really gutted about!

Anyway the moral of the story is don't give your car keys to your kids!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: lol:lol:


----------



## Guest

LOL at that story!

When you putting up new pics bigman?


----------



## hilly

reps for that story but its not for you stu its for your little girls classic


----------



## stuartcore

Con said:


> LOL at that story!
> 
> When you putting up new pics bigman?


Gonna put some pics over the next week mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

hilly2008 said:


> reps for that story but its not for you stu its for your little girls classic


lol, cheers mate! :thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD

Hi Stuart - this new journal has already made interesting reading. Why don't you share your progress with the MT folks too and run one there as well?

You've a great physique Stuart and I look forward to seeing you at the Finals and possibly your qualifier too. I know we only have met and chatted briefly, so I look forward to catching up more this year.


----------



## shakey

Good Luck with the prep Stuart,im sure switching to James from Paul was not an easy decision to make for you...as i know you have been friends/mates for a long time!

Looking foward to seeing the changes in your physique during your diet


----------



## daz ball

You still having your cheat meal big man if so what you having?

see i just have the same week in week out i love my pizza and cookies bro yum yum going to see if james can do my diet based on that them protein cookies are good to.


----------



## stuartcore

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi Stuart - this new journal has already made interesting reading. Why don't you share your progress with the MT folks too and run one there as well?
> 
> You've a great physique Stuart and I look forward to seeing you at the Finals and possibly your qualifier too. I know we only have met and chatted briefly, so I look forward to catching up more this year.


Thanks James, means allot coming from yourself.

I might just do that that mate, I'll have a little gander tonight! cheers:beer:



shakey said:


> Good Luck with the prep Stuart,im sure switching to James from Paul was not an easy decision to make for you...as i know you have been friends/mates for a long time!
> 
> Looking foward to seeing the changes in your physique during your diet


Cheers Shakey, I'll try and put as many pics up as I can as:thumbup1: I get closer in mate!


----------



## stuartcore

daz ball said:


> You still having your cheat meal big man if so what you having?
> 
> see i just have the same week in week out i love my pizza and cookies bro yum yum going to see if james can do my diet based on that them protein cookies are good to.


Yes mate the cheat meal is still there!, sounds sad but been having a Morrison's healthy choice curry, Nam bread, and a tub of hargandaz ice cream! sweeeeeet!.

Will have to meet up very soon for a workout at James Gym!


----------



## matt p

stuartcore said:


> Yes mate the cheat meal is still there!, sounds sad but been having a Morrison's healthy choice curry, Nam bread, and a tub of hargandaz ice cream! sweeeeeet!.
> 
> Will have to meet up very soon for a workout at James Gym!


Just make sure the workout is captured by creative ECCO and put up on youtube, would be awesome to see you two train with one another!


----------



## supercell

I'll get onto Dale guys, I know he would be well up for filming it for an episode of "ministryofmuscletv"

I'm just about to move into my new office at 'The Ministry' and I'm sharing it with him, not sure if that's good or bad as I wont get any work done but I'm sure we'll have a blast!!!

J


----------



## stuartcore

Good day today, reached my 3lbs goal which means I've managed to side step the twice a day cardio, still at once a day for 40mins sweet!. new goal is 3lbs by next Sunday, so far I've met all my weight loss goals and if I keep it up I might avoid the twice a day cardio altogether! ha ha wishful thinking on my half lol. Only joking, I'll do what it take even if it eventually means I have to do it 3 times a day which is a possibility!.

Trained guns and Calf's today, for the first time in all my training years I felt sick training arms!, Don't get me wrong I felt sick and been sick many times in the gym but that's normally whilst training legs or back!. Maybe it was just one of those days!.

Training went like this-

Preacher curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Single arm cable curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Triceps push-downs 3 sets of 15 reps

Single arm cable push downs 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Standing calf raise FST-7

Enjoyed my cheat meal this eve, I loves the Ice cream!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogue

Mate this thread is on fire!

...how are you apeasing Karen with all this extra PC time...?!

Keep it up bud

(I had a fry up and a cream tea for my cheat  )


----------



## supercell

haha, side stepping 2 or 3 cardio sessions a day?.....NO CHANCE big man!! :lol:

289 this sunday buddy:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

It just shows how different people respond differently. I am getting Simon Yates ready for the U90's at the Leamington and 3 weeks ago increased his food to 5,200kcals daily. I added in 20 mins of a.m cardio at 20 mins 5x weekly and in 2 weeks lost 6kgs!!!!! I have now added more fats into his diet and he's having red meat every day instead of 3x weekly.

Now that's a fast metabolism, especially for a guy that is weighing 91kgs. Only guy I know with a similar metabolic rate is Lindsay Bruce (middleweight) who has also been given red meat every day as he lost 7lbs in his first week on 4,000kcals daily.

Lucky b*stards. Makes me realise what an 'average' metabolism I have.

J


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Mate this thread is on fire!
> 
> ...how are you apeasing Karen with all this extra PC time...?!
> 
> Keep it up bud
> 
> (I had a fry up and a cream tea for my cheat  )


she's been pretty cool about it lately, I just better not take the **** to much! :lol:



supercell said:


> haha, side stepping 2 or 3 cardio sessions a day?.....NO CHANCE big man!! :lol:
> 
> 289 this sunday buddy:thumb:
> 
> J


No worries James 289 it is!


----------



## DieselYates

glad to hear it going well stuart, hopefully bump into you down ministry one day, as james is helping us both now.


----------



## DieselYates

supercell said:


> It just shows how different people respond differently. I am getting Simon Yates ready for the U90's at the Leamington and 3 weeks ago increased his food to 5,200kcals daily. I added in 20 mins of a.m cardio at 20 mins 5x weekly and in 2 weeks lost 6kgs!!!!! I have now added more fats into his diet and he's having red meat every day instead of 3x weekly.
> 
> Now that's a fast metabolism, especially for a guy that is weighing 91kgs. Only guy I know with a similar metabolic rate is Lindsay Bruce (middleweight) who has also been given red meat every day as he lost 7lbs in his first week on 4,000kcals daily.
> 
> Lucky b*stards. Makes me realise what an 'average' metabolism I have.
> 
> J


 wish it wasnt that fast though mate, makes it bastard to put weight on in off season, but does mean i dont have to do much cardio....lesser of two evils lol


----------



## stuartcore

DieselYates said:


> glad to hear it going well stuart, hopefully bump into you down ministry one day, as james is helping us both now.


Yes mate, it would be good meet some of the other lads James is preppin!

keep up the hard work mate!


----------



## Manimal

Hi big Stu, looking like a good read mate, glad to read its going well and only minimum cardio, you know Dr.JL will pump that up! All the best matey, see you later in year.

Luke.


----------



## supercell

Welcome Mr Yates.

J


----------



## Ex-SRD

stuartcore said:


> Thanks James, means allot coming from yourself.
> 
> I might just do that that mate, I'll have a little gander tonight! cheers:beer:


Be great if you would! it doesn't have to be at extensive as here, but it will be useful.

You have a great attitude Stuart. Obviously as Daz's sponsor and mate I am supporting him primarily, but I really do wish you all the best, esp as you're working with James, as I am too in a different capacity. James will no doubt fill you in about what we're doing with Team MT when you see him.


----------



## stuartcore

Manimal said:


> Hi big Stu, looking like a good read mate, glad to read its going well and only minimum cardio, you know Dr.JL will pump that up! All the best matey, see you later in year.
> 
> Luke.


Hey there luke how you doing mate. I know there's no avoiding the inevitable but just trying to delay it haha.

Speak soon bud!



Ex-SRD said:


> Be great if you would! it doesn't have to be at extensive as here, but it will be useful.
> 
> You have a great attitude Stuart. Obviously as Daz's sponsor and mate I am supporting him primarily, but I really do wish you all the best, esp as you're working with James, as I am too in a different capacity. James will no doubt fill you in about what we're doing with Team MT when you see him.


Got so used to this sight that I'm struggling to navigate myself around muscletalk. Bear with my simple brain though and I'll say hello on there.

Is there a welcome lounge?


----------



## stuartcore

Good session today, back, traps and hams!. Talk about pump, all I had to do today is look at a wieght and bam I was pumped!. I must be doing something rite.

Pretty good routine also!, 40 mins of cardio this morn, breakfast then back to sleep, meal 2 then train then post drink, meal 3 then another sleep!. you get the idea!!!! I love my sleep and if I can sneak a power nap in here and there I do! lol.

todays session-

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20


----------



## dogue

I remember sleep, I did that before our second child came along...

...how do you get to fit in two power naps with two twin girls under the age of two?!


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> I remember sleep, I did that before our second child came along...
> 
> ...how do you get to fit in two power naps with two twin girls under the age of two?!


I've got them on the same routine as me! train em young!!! lol


----------



## Fatboy80

Nice to see this journal being regularly updated. Keep up the good work Stu/James.

Very motivational :thumbup1:

Dom


----------



## stuartcore

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice to see this journal being regularly updated. Keep up the good work Stu/James.
> 
> Very motivational :thumbup1:
> 
> Dom


I'll do my best to keep it updated reguarly but toward the end it might start becoming hard work!! lol.

Cheers Fatboy!


----------



## Ex-SRD

stuartcore said:


> Got so used to this sight that I'm struggling to navigate myself around muscletalk. Bear with my simple brain though and I'll say hello on there.
> 
> Is there a welcome lounge?


There's not a welcome area, most people go into General and say 'Hi' - or the Competitions forum is the equivalent to this forum here.

Navigation is different - just a case of getting used!


----------



## stuartcore

Ex-SRD said:


> There's not a welcome area, most people go into General and say 'Hi' - or the Competitions forum is the equivalent to this forum here.
> 
> Navigation is different - just a case of getting used!


Ok James no worries, I'll speak to you on there soon mate!. :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

so today's was my favorite workout, which is probably everyone else's, it was chest!. Had a pretty awesome workout today and like yesterday got an unreal pump, to the point of being painful though!.

started off on Incline smith with 4 and half plates aside and did 9 straight out, then dropped to 4 plates aside and did 12 un assisted then repped out at the end with 3 half plates aside for a many as I could.

To be honest I could go heavier and do slightly less reps but then you fall into the injury zone and when your getting ready for a show that's not a zone I want to enter.

today's workout-

Incline smith - 1 set of 9,1 set of 12, 1 set to failure

Flat chest press (machine) - 2 sets of 12, double drop set of 12 then to failure

Cable flies - 3 sets of 12

Pec deck - 3 sets of 12


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

200kg incline smith for 9 reps, that is awesome strength right there...


----------



## stuartcore

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 200kg incline smith for 9 reps, that is awesome strength right there...


 Cheers massive monster, Look pretty good there in your avator, do you compete mate?


----------



## miles2345

story about the girls mate had me pi55ing myself, i can just imagine their cheeky little faces finding laughing away behind the window


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> story about the girls mate had me pi55ing myself, i can just imagine their cheeky little faces finding laughing away behind the window


Its quite funny now looking back on it but I was fuming at the time as my meals were behind schedule, I'm not a nice person when I'm hungry! :cursing: lol


----------



## jw007

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## stuartcore

jw007 said:


> *ALPHA 6*
> 
> *DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


 :lol: :lol::lol:lol, hey there big Joe, nice of you to drop by!


----------



## jw007

Stay Focussed Stu

I know you all the tools todo what you want 

Big Guns by way


----------



## BigDom86

im really looking forward to stu core and daz ball on stage, going to be immense


----------



## miles2345

I can imagine, ive seen you when youve been made late for a meal!!


----------



## stuartcore

jw007 said:


> Stay Focussed Stu
> 
> I know you all the tools todo what you want
> 
> Big Guns by way


Cheers Joe!



BigDom86 said:


> im really looking forward to stu core and daz ball on stage, going to be immense


yeah its deffo gonna be another good year.



miles2345 said:


> I can imagine, ive seen you when youve been made late for a meal!!


That was on a good day! lol


----------



## Biggerdave

BigDom86 said:


> im really looking forward to stu core and daz ball on stage, going to be immense


+1 :thumb:

Cant wait, is gonna be great to meet you guys and see how its done in the big boys class

Dave


----------



## LittleChris

Brilliant stuff! Going to enjoy reading this :thumb:

Taking it very light on the chest though, thought you were supposed to be strong? :lol:


----------



## stuartcore

Biggerdave said:


> +1 :thumb:
> 
> Cant wait, is gonna be great to meet you guys and see how its done in the big boys class
> 
> Dave


It Should be fun!



LittleChris said:


> Brilliant stuff! Going to enjoy reading this :thumb:
> 
> Taking it very light on the chest though, thought you were supposed to be strong? :lol:


LOl, how its going mate!, :beer:


----------



## LittleChris

All good here, all good here


----------



## Dave-H

This forum doesn't seem to allow videos to be actually embedded in posts, so here's a link to a video I've just put up of Stuart training shoulders at Core Fitness at the end of last month, just before he started his contest prep.

http://www.coremuscle.co.uk/training.htm

Enjoy!

Dave (Stuart's humble Webmaster)


----------



## stuartcore

Dave-H said:


> This forum doesn't seem to allow videos to be actually embedded in posts, so here's a link to a video I've just put up of Stuart training shoulders at Core Fitness at the end of last month, just before he started his contest prep.
> 
> http://www.coremuscle.co.uk/training.htm
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Dave (Stuart's humble Webmaster)


Cheers for putting up the vid dave. :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

mid week weigh in today. I've lost 1lbs since Sunday, James as upped the cardio to 50 mins daily for the rest of the week. got to loose another 2lbs by Sunday!. :cool2:


----------



## BigDom86

cool video. are there any others?

and you couldnt embed as it wasnt a direct link to the video, say like youtube is


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

stuartcore said:


> Cheers for putting up the vid dave. :thumbup1:


cant get the video to work?


----------



## BigDom86

think you need quicktime mate


----------



## Dave-H

BigDom86 said:


> cool video. are there any others?
> 
> and you couldnt embed as it wasnt a direct link to the video, say like youtube is


There's loads more videos on the site, see here -

http://www.coremuscle.co.uk/stuart.htm

There is another training video in the pipeline, I just haven't edited it yet!

It will be up next week I promise!

:thumbup1:

All the videos are QuickTime movies, but it's free to install if people haven't got it on their computers already.

I think the embedding doesn't work because the forum admins have disabled the use of html code in posts. It says down at the bottom left of the page "HTML code is Off". I tried everything to get it to work, so if you know a way I'd love to know too!


----------



## BigDom86

i think its just in the shows, pros and inspiration the html code is off. dont ask me why though :/ maybe PM Lorian


----------



## Dave-H

BigDom86 said:


> i think its just in the shows, pros and inspiration the html code is off. dont ask me why though :/ maybe PM Lorian


Yes, you're right. It seems to be enabled in some forum sections but not others for some reason.

:confused1:

I'll ask the admins about it as you suggest.


----------



## LittleChris

Stu, on your shoulder presses I notice you don't do a full range of motion. Do you find your way more effective in keeping the tension on the shoulder, stop tricps giving out before the delts are fried?


----------



## Goose

LittleChris said:


> Stu, on your shoulder presses I notice you don't do a full range of motion. Do you find your way more effective in keeping the tension on the shoulder, stop tricps giving out before the delts are fried?


Its funny you say that.. I was watching few bodybuilding dvds recently and noticed a lot of big guys don't lock out on an exercise which obviously keeps the stress on the muscle at all times yet ive always been told its not a full rep if you don't lock out as such??


----------



## BigDom86

same thing with chest, lots of the big guys dont lock out. or say barbell or preacher curls, just keep the tension on the muscle. i dont beleive you need to lock out at all


----------



## supercell

Lockout throws the emphasis onto the joint and skeletal structure where as keeping the joint just shy of lock out throws it all onto the muscle.

Try it on front squats, I did on Monday and still am in pain 4 days on!

J


----------



## BigDom86

supercell said:


> Lockout throws the emphasis onto the joint and skeletal structure where as keeping the joint just shy of lock out throws it all onto the muscle.
> 
> Try it on front squats, I did on Monday and still am in pain 4 days on!
> 
> J


yep ive found this especially on leg press and hack squat, where i would go very low, my knees were fooked, im now going above parallel and fine now.


----------



## LittleChris

BigDom86 said:


> yep ive found this especially on leg press and hack squat, where i would go very low, my knees were fooked, im now going above parallel and fine now.


Think he means lockout at the top of the movement...


----------



## hilly

i believe alot of trainers recommend you work in the 80% range of the motion. this is something i have been doing alot of reading on lately and seems most pro's and very advanced bodybuilders do.


----------



## Big Dawg

BigDom86 said:


> im really looking forward to stu core and daz ball on stage, going to be immense


Don't forget Zack Khan, who is working with Neil Hill this year and should be incredibly shredded for the first time ever.

Also last year's class winner Alvin will be competing I imagine. It's gonna be really interesting as all 4 guys have a really good chance. Obviously there's loads of hype around Daz, but I think they all have a good shot. Will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## supercell

BigDom86 said:


> yep ive found this especially on leg press and hack squat, where i would go very low, my knees were fooked, im now going above parallel and fine now.


So you are only doing the easy part then!! :thumb:

Yes I meant lock out at the top. You should be going below parallel to really hit your quads and keep those feet low on the plate too. Too high and it will be a lot of glutes and hams.

J


----------



## blackbeard

whoever wins has got to go against that monster Tavernier for the overall


----------



## dogue

AlasTTTair said:


> Don't forget Zack Khan, who is working with Neil Hill this year and should be incredibly shredded for the first time ever.
> 
> Also last year's class winner Alvin will be competing I imagine. It's gonna be really interesting as all 4 guys have a really good chance. Obviously there's loads of hype around Daz, but I think they all have a good shot. Will be interesting to say the least.


Maybe Zac should run a journal here and then we would talk about him too on his thread... :whistling:

You are right though this year promises to be an amazing showdown :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

get zack on here too


----------



## stuartcore

LittleChris said:


> Stu, on your shoulder presses I notice you don't do a full range of motion. Do you find your way more effective in keeping the tension on the shoulder, stop tricps giving out before the delts are fried?


That's exactly why I do it mate. I do it with most exercises, its so much harder and the pump is unbearable!


----------



## bkoz

Stuat what do you think off shaun tavinier,I some times see him in genesis and fcuk he holds alot of muscle for a small guy.Some one said alvin will compete?Is this alvin small?I thought he got his card there for cant compete at this level any more???Am i totaly wrong here????And have you got any recent pics????


----------



## miles2345

Alvin won the heavyweights at the 08 finals but james llewellyn won the pro card so alvin can and will be competing this year


----------



## 3752

Alvin will be competing this year he is being prepped by my coach Harold Marrillier and from what Harold told me last week there are going to be some p1ssed off people on the day if they discount him.....


----------



## miles2345

I was talking to stu the other day n we were saying about how he will feel like he has a point to prove and the last 2 times ive seen him this year he has looked gi & e normous!!


----------



## stuartcore

I think Shaun and Alvin both have fantastic physiques, They both have that aesthetic look with small waist to shoulder ratio and full muscle bellies. To be honest though I couldn't care less who steps out on stage next to me, people love dropping names like they know these individuals really well and playing people off against each other when the truth of the matter is that they probably don't even know them or to that matter even met them. If I was to worry about other competitors because someone else said that there mate saw them and they look massive etc I'd probably would'nt bother going out on stage. We're all there for the same reason and that isn't to make the numbers up!. Anyway thats my piece!

Good luck to all the lads at the British this year!, dont forget I have'nt even qualified for this years British yet!.


----------



## dogue

... dont forget I have'nt even qualified for this years British yet!.


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> ... dont forget I have'nt even qualified for this years British yet!.


Should I not book my tickets yet mate!?


----------



## Goose

Good luck Stu! I can see you doing some serious damage!!


----------



## stuartcore

ok so I tried to update my log last night but for some reason the site went down so will update training now!

so Thursday was the gruelling legs session!, it seemed allot harder this week. my training partner had to miss out due to injury so I was on my own!. The problem with that is that the timing between sets goes completely out of sink and the working sets seem so much harder!!!!!.

Thursday's session:

Hack squat - 3 sets of 20 reps

Smith squats - 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg curls - 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg extensions - 3 sets of 20 reps

Fridays session was shoulders!, I felt quite tired today for some reason or another, don't get me wrong my strength was still up there, in fact I got an extra rep out with 4 plates behind neck press unassisted so was happy with that!. Maybe its the 50mins cardio in the morn that's wiping me out lol!.

Shoulders-

Behind the neck press 1 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 8, 1 set of 12

Front press 3 sets of 10 reps 2 sets of 8, 1 set of 12

Side dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps

Bent over rear dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps


----------



## miles2345

You free today mate??


----------



## stuartcore

Goose said:


> Good luck Stu! I can see you doing some serious damage!!


Cheers Goose. You can be my wing man any day!! :thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> You free today mate??


Just seen your text, sorry mate I was doing my 50mins cardio then breakfast then fed the kids!!!! ha.

Tomoz would be better around lunch time at the gym unless you can make it later this eve around 5-6pm?


----------



## miles2345

Yeah this eve wld be good, if i know my bf is substancially lower i wont mind watchin everyone eat at my fave indian restaurant. 5 would be perfect cos ill be back in time to go out n lou wants to do a loada stuff with me n her family tomo as shell be away for her b'day. Shall i come to yours?


----------



## coyneteesside

Hi stu, I will be watching this closley over the coming weeks.

I wish you the very best with your prep and I hope all the extra effort pays off.

Good luck(not that you will need it)

Chris:cool2:


----------



## stuartcore

coyneteesside said:


> Hi stu, I will be watching this closley over the coming weeks.
> 
> I wish you the very best with your prep and I hope all the extra effort pays off.
> 
> Good luck(not that you will need it)
> 
> Chris:cool2:


Cheers mate much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch

stuartcore said:


> I think Shaun and Alvin both have fantastic physiques, They both have that aesthetic look with small waist to shoulder ratio and full muscle bellies. *To be honest though I couldn't care less who steps out on stage next to me, people love dropping names like they know these individuals really well and playing people off against each other when the truth of the matter is that they probably don't even know them or to that matter even met them. If I was to worry about other competitors because someone else said that there mate saw them and they look massive etc I'd probably would'nt bother going out on stage*. We're all there for the same reason and that isn't to make the numbers up!. Anyway thats my piece!
> 
> Good luck to all the lads at the British this year!, dont forget I have'nt even qualified for this years British yet!.


LOL its so true, quick get my coat I'm going :lol:

What ever standard your at, like me going for your second comp, or like you going for you hundredth....you can only do the best you can do....

Good journal so far Stu, keep doing what you do best mate.


----------



## supercell

Stuart is coming down on Saturday this week when he will be 9 weeks out. Things will change with his diet at around 8-9 weeks out, until then the cardio keeps on getting longer!!

From 6 weeks things will be changed again and then weekly until around 2 weeks out when the final parts of the jigsaw are put into operation.

As with all clients people come in at different rates so carbs, fats and cardio will all be manipulated depending on how they are coming in.

Looking forward to seeing you mate.

J


----------



## willsey4

Are you doing any update pics on this journal or are they being kept under wraps?


----------



## plym30

Hello Stu,

Just catching up on this journal - managed to miss it before now somehow. Very interesting read so far - looking forward to see how it develops as you get nearer to the big day

for what its worth, I think you have a good shout this year - although as others have said, there are some big fellas in the line up so it will definitely be interesting to see who brings it on the day

All the best


----------



## Origin

Hi Stu, we met breifly at the ukbff north east, cant remember what year but you guest posed after a lay off from the juniors, could have been 2003, the venue was in the middle of a council estate.

Back then I couldnt get over the size of your arms....dude look at you now! you've grown into them big 'ol guns. I'll be at the finals doing the classics class but I want to wish you all the best for your prep as your physique is 'mass with class'

Kami


----------



## stuartcore

Magic Torch said:


> LOL its so true, quick get my coat I'm going :lol:
> 
> What ever standard your at, like me going for your second comp, or like you going for you hundredth....you can only do the best you can do....
> 
> Good journal so far Stu, keep doing what you do best mate.


Cheers mate



willsey4 said:


> Are you doing any update pics on this journal or are they being kept under wraps?


there will be pics shortly mate.



plym30 said:


> Hello Stu,
> 
> Just catching up on this journal - managed to miss it before now somehow. Very interesting read so far - looking forward to see how it develops as you get nearer to the big day
> 
> for what its worth, I think you have a good shout this year - although as others have said, there are some big fellas in the line up so it will definitely be interesting to see who brings it on the day
> 
> All the best


Thanks allot buddy much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Origin said:


> Hi Stu, we met breifly at the ukbff north east, cant remember what year but you guest posed after a lay off from the juniors, could have been 2003, the venue was in the middle of a council estate.
> 
> Back then I couldnt get over the size of your arms....dude look at you now! you've grown into them big 'ol guns. I'll be at the finals doing the classics class but I want to wish you all the best for your prep as your physique is 'mass with class'
> 
> Kami


cheers mate, really appreciate the good words mate! :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

had a really hectic week this week!, been rather busy at work and my brothers Mrs as just had a baby so been visiting them in hospital!

Training and diet as been going quite well, weighed myself this morn and lost another 2lbs since Sunday!. off to see James L this sat for a visual checkup and to train a little guns. so far he's kept my diet the same and I've still been loosing weight, I don't think I've ever eaten so much whilst dieting! I'm not complaining though lol. Cardio is still at 50mins once a day but I have a feeling that's gonna be twice a day very soon!.

Anyway training went quite well today! another grueling leg workout. Not many left though, I'm just counting down the leg workouts!.

Thursday's session:

Hack squat - 3 sets of 20 reps

Smith squats - 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg curls - 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg extensions - 3 sets of 20 reps


----------



## blackbeard

Hi Stu i've been doing 20 reps with legs for 10 months now with good progress,i do regular squats and manage 140kgs/20 which absolutely frys my quads(and lungs)

What sort of weight do you build up to on the smith machine?

Just wanted to put your strength into context,i watched your delt workout on your website,immense strength there!!!


----------



## stuartcore

blackbeard said:


> Hi Stu i've been doing 20 reps with legs for 10 months now with good progress,i do regular squats and manage 140kgs/20 which absolutely frys my quads(and lungs)
> 
> What sort of weight do you build up to on the smith machine?
> 
> Just wanted to put your strength into context,i watched your delt workout on your website,immense strength there!!!


I start with hack squats and go 4 plates aside then on to the smith and do the same with 4 plates aside., thats as heavy as I go. When your doing those sot of reps thats all the weight you need!


----------



## Dave-H

Another new training video is up!

http://www.coremuscle.co.uk/training.htm

Enjoy......


----------



## blackbeard

stuartcore said:


> I start with hack squats and go 4 plates aside then on to the smith and do the same with 4 plates aside., thats as heavy as I go. When your doing those sot of reps thats all the weight you need!


I agree, injury is far less likely training like this also.


----------



## supercell

Stuart has just been down to see me at the Ministry and I'm really pleased with how he is looking for 9 weeks out. He is holding around 286-287lbs at the moment which is where I targeted him for 3 weeks ago since our last meeting.

We trained arms and I felt very inadequate indeed. It was great training with Stuart and putting him through his paces on arms. Like me he doesn't train them every week so it will be interesting how they feel tomorrow!

I have changed his diet and taken his bread out from meal 7 as well as his almonds in meal 9. His cardio has now been increased to 60 minutes pre meal 1.

Stu still isn't feeling hungry on the diet which is good news. Although he doesn't feel like he is dieting he has consistently lost 3lbs every week which shows that you can lose bodyfat without feeling low and depleted.

Stuart will come down again in 3 weeks time by which time he will be around 277lbs and will be 6 weeks out. That's the point where things will change with the diet and he will start to tighten up very quickly indeed.

Well done mate, I'm proud of you. Remember what I said, it's all about you, no-one else. Concern yourself with you and only you. If you need me just call. Visualise what you want to bring to the stage every morning when you are doing your cardio, and we'll make sure that's the look you get Stu!!

J


----------



## miles2345

glad to hear its all on track mate


----------



## stuartcore

had a great day visiting james on sat, Its was a long old day, 9hrs drive infact but sometimes you have to make sacrifices!.

James was really happy with the way things are looking and thinks I'm well on track for my qualifier in 9 weeks. James Is a great motivator and I always feel better after seeing him, I will be seeing him again in 3 weeks for my next check up.

Cheers James! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

Anyway today went very well, my cardio is now at 60mins first thing in the morn which feels like a life time but its nice when its finished!.

My training went very well even though I'm training on my own for the next few days. Lewis as gone for a short Holiday and left me to it lol.

I'm still getting an unbelievable pump just looking at a weight!.

Today's session-

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20


----------



## TaintedSoul

Another good journal I'm missing. I need to get around more and stop only reaidng certain sections.

All the best Stuart, keen to see some pics of your current progress.


----------



## stuartcore

TaintedSoul said:


> Another good journal I'm missing. I need to get around more and stop only reaidng certain sections.
> 
> All the best Stuart, keen to see some pics of your current progress.


Cheers mate, just waiting to get some descent pics taken! :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

felt pretty rough last night!, woke up in Poole's of sweat and couldn't stop shaking and couldn't do cardio this morn as a result. I'm just hoping its one of those 24hr bugs!


----------



## Biggerdave

stuartcore said:


> felt pretty rough last night!, woke up in Poole's of sweat and couldn't stop shaking and couldn't do cardio this morn as a result. I'm just hoping its one of those 24hr bugs!


Weird, I pretty much slept in a swimming pool last night too. Luckily thats as far as the similarities go!

Hope it passes quickly mate.

Dave


----------



## pastanchicken

lets hope so mate. I felt [email protected] all day yesterday, but feel fine today.

hope it'sthe same for you mate


----------



## stuartcore

Biggerdave said:


> Weird, I pretty much slept in a swimming pool last night too. Luckily thats as far as the similarities go!
> 
> Hope it passes quickly mate.
> 
> Dave


Weird coz a few lads at the gym said the same thing so it must be something going around!

Cheers mate.


----------



## supercell

stuartcore said:


> felt pretty rough last night!, woke up in Poole's of sweat and couldn't stop shaking and couldn't do cardio this morn as a result. I'm just hoping its one of those 24hr bugs!


Call me if you need to mate.

So 2 hours tomorrow then :whistling: 

J


----------



## dogue

supercell said:


> Call me if you need to mate.
> 
> So 2 hours tomorrow then :whistling:
> 
> J


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

I'm excited for the pics mate, hope u feel better after the other nit...all the best


----------



## lshannon41

Judging by your profile pic I'd say you have a good chance, good luck


----------



## stuartcore

supercell said:


> Call me if you need to mate.
> 
> So 2 hours tomorrow then :whistling:
> 
> J


If I thought you really meant it then I would!!!



XJPX said:


> I'm excited for the pics mate, hope u feel better after the other nit...all the best


Cheers mate, had a look at your journal the other day and your coming along nicely. good luck this year!



lshannon41 said:


> Judging by your profile pic I'd say you have a good chance, good luck


Cheers mate! :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

felt like poo all day!!!!!, I had to cancel my trip to London tomorrow as I really don't feel up to it and think a nice lazy day around the house may aid my recovery from what ever this is!.

I had a crack at training today but could only train at 60% of the normal intensity and weight!. My bones just felt like they were going to crumble every time I tried to lift a weight! I did get through to the end of the workout though!.

Incline smith - 1 set of 8,1 set of 12, 1 set of 15

Flat chest press (machine) - 3 sets of 12

Cable flies - 3 sets of 12

The main thing today though is that I didn't miss a meal!, that's the most important thing of all!


----------



## Prodiver

Dave-H said:


> Another new training video is up!
> 
> http://www.coremuscle.co.uk/training.htm
> 
> Enjoy......


Inspirational vid, Stuart. Looking real good!

Shoulders make the man...

Patrick


----------



## stuartcore

Prodiver said:


> Inspirational vid, Stuart. Looking real good!
> 
> Shoulders make the man...
> 
> Patrick


Thanks pat, much appreciated. I'll do some more vid when I start getting leaner!


----------



## stuartcore

well I had another rough night sleep last night cant say I feel much better today but I did force myself to do the cardio this morn so that I wouldn't feel guilty for the rest of the day like yest!!!.

Anyway today is my rest day so I have all day to chill and hopefully get over the worst of this bug!. :thumbup1:

We must soldier on!!!!!


----------



## hilly

bad news on the lack of sleep mate nothing worse as it makes the day a real struggle no matter what. good news on feeling a little better than and hopefully the rest day will help.


----------



## stuartcore

hilly2008 said:


> bad news on the lack of sleep mate nothing worse as it makes the day a real struggle no matter what. good news on feeling a little better than and hopefully the rest day will help.


Yeah your deffo rite there mate, it makes you wana sleep all day.

Cheers hilly.


----------



## miles2345

If your food is going through normally at least you got lucky in that respect, last time I did antibiotics I ate all my food and it just went straight through me. better 5 weeks in then 5 weeks out too! Did you have to do the 2 hours today?


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> If your food is going through normally at least you got lucky in that respect, last time I did antibiotics I ate all my food and it just went straight through me. better 5 weeks in then 5 weeks out too! Did you have to do the 2 hours today?


Thats very true mate, the food thing is the most inportant thing.

No mate just my usual, He was only joking!! me thinks!! :innocent:


----------



## miles2345

no point overdoing it when you feel like ****, just counter productive in the end, when you are eating less than the rest of the year your body needs everything thats going in to recover. On a plus, my enanthate turned up today, shall I chuck a little extra in this week as I missed the second lot of shots last week?


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> no point overdoing it when you feel like ****, just counter productive in the end, when you are eating less than the rest of the year your body needs everything thats going in to recover. On a plus, my enanthate turned up today, shall I chuck a little extra in this week as I missed the second lot of shots last week?


If you have it then use it mate! :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

take the same more is more approach im using with MT2, not sure they'll except my passport as I am turning black. Anyway, will do, dont need to be told to take more test twice, I'll text you tomo, hope your feeling better by then


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> take the same more is more approach im using with MT2, not sure they'll except my passport as I am turning black. Anyway, will do, dont need to be told to take more test twice, I'll text you tomo, hope your feeling better by then


less is always best mate!, I'v defently learnt that over the years.

Anyway enjoy the rest of your hols and Ill see you when you get back bud.


----------



## supercell

I was joking, at least i think i was.

J


----------



## stuartcore

woke up feeling much better this morn, cardio felt allot easier and I'm feeling alot more charged!. weighed in this morn at 288lbs so I'm the same weight as sun- no drop!!. gonna bear with till Sunday to see if I drop, if there's no change then I'm sure James will amend where necessary!.

Legs today!!!!! sweet..


----------



## Biggerdave

Glad your feling better Stuart, but still... legs... after a bug, sounds fun!! Gotta do what you gotta do though fella huh!

Dave


----------



## DieselYates

quality video mate, looking good...


----------



## stuartcore

Biggerdave said:


> Glad your feling better Stuart, but still... legs... after a bug, sounds fun!! Gotta do what you gotta do though fella huh!
> 
> Dave


you know what its like, you just have to grin and bear it!! lol



DieselYates said:


> quality video mate, looking good...


Cheers mate, glad you liked it! :thumbup1:


----------



## big sy

liking the new vid mate...looking awesome...


----------



## stuartcore

big sy said:


> liking the new vid mate...looking awesome...


cheers sy, hows training going?


----------



## big sy

Its going really well mate, just about got my diet sorted so with that and a bit hard work i should put on a bit of size on


----------



## stuartcore

big sy said:


> Its going really well mate, just about got my diet sorted so with that and a bit hard work i should put on a bit of size on


good man, keep it up mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

the last couple of days I've felt absolutely drained, I don't have the motivation to do much much and all I want to do is sleep!. Just added black coffee pre workout just to wake me up a little which seems to be working for the minute. At Least I know the diet is beginning to kick in!, I just hope the scales show my hard work tomorrow!.


----------



## stuartcore

I cant believe it, I've gained a lbs!!!!, how frustrating!. I do feel slightly leaner even though I've gained. James as amended my diet and took out 30g of oats and 2 eggs yolks from my afternoon meal. hopefully this should sort things out!.

Had a nice chilled day today, went around pscarbs house with the kids and Mrs. left the girls and kids to it whilst me and Paul and a good chin wag! lol. Also had my cheat meal this evening- Morrison's curry and some ice cream! nice..


----------



## BigDom86

any new pic updates big man?


----------



## miles2345

stuartcore said:


> I cant believe it, I've gained a lbs!!!!, how frustrating!. I do feel slightly leaner even though I've gained. James as amended my diet and took out 30g of oats and 2 eggs yolks from my afternoon meal. hopefully this should sort things out!.
> 
> Had a nice chilled day today, went around pscarbs house with the kids and Mrs. left the girls and kids to it whilst me and Paul and a good chin wag! lol. Also had my cheat meal this evening- Morrison's curry and some ice cream! nice..


stick with it mate, i believe you said youd eat *** buts or dog shi.t or something like that if it got you to where you wanna be:laugh: keep it up !!!

I went for fajitas, and a tablespoon of nutella which i managed to savour for about 10 minutes! one after the other not with the fajitas


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> Had a nice chilled day today, went around pscarbs house with the kids and Mrs. left the girls and kids to it whilst me and Paul and a good chin wag! lol. Also had my cheat meal this evening- Morrison's curry and some ice cream! nice..


it was good to see you today buddy, what we chatted about has given me some hope mate so thanks....plus i see no mention of that 12" pizza you eat at mine nor of the Ben & Jerry's weird how you forgot that :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## miles2345

must have been that *** but and dog sh!t pizza james told him to eat


----------



## stuartcore

BigDom86 said:


> any new pic updates big man?


Very soon mate!! lol



miles2345 said:


> stick with it mate, i believe you said youd eat *** buts or dog shi.t or something like that if it got you to where you wanna be:laugh: keep it up !!!
> 
> I went for fajitas, and a tablespoon of nutella which i managed to savour for about 10 minutes! one after the other not with the fajitas


If I thought it would make me win I would! lol,



Pscarb said:


> it was good to see you today buddy, what we chatted about has given me some hope mate so thanks....plus i see no mention of that 12" pizza you eat at mine nor of the Ben & Jerry's weird how you forgot that :whistling: :whistling:


It was great catching up mate. Anytime you wana chat mate just call, I do enjoy our chin wags! lol. :beer:


----------



## Guest

Haven't stopped in for a bit Stu. Just dropping in for some encouragement. Keep up the hard work mate:thumbup1: Best wishes in your journey ahead! Enjoyed the vids.


----------



## stuartcore

I've come to the conclusion that this as been the worst year ever for illnesses and injuries!. I put my back out today whilst doing bent over rows, I felt a slight twinge on the base of my spine during my second set which wasn't too painful but then through out the rest of the workout it progressively got worse! its got that bad now that I can hardly bend over or sit down!!!!!

It seems all I've done this year is winge and moan about being sick or being injured!! Its tough that's for sure.

Anyway today's workout looked like this-

Bent over rows 2 sets of 15 (injured back second set)

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pull downs 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Couldn't do straight legged deads!


----------



## stuartcore

ZEUS said:


> Haven't stopped in for a bit Stu. Just dropping in for some encouragement. Keep up the hard work mate:thumbup1: Best wishes in your journey ahead! Enjoyed the vids.


Het there Zeus hows tricks!

looking good in your avi there bud! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> Het there Zeus hows tricks!
> 
> looking good in your avi there bud! :thumbup1:


Why thank you kindly sir All goes fairly well on my side of the pond.

Quick question. I noticed you rap your elbows when shoulder pressing. Do you only wrap for heavier sets? Do you also wrap your elbows for other exercises? I am curious as I have never wrapped my elbows, but I do use wrist wraps.


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this as been the worst year ever for illnesses and injuries!. I put my back out today whilst doing bent over rows, I felt a slight twinge on the base of my spine during my second set which wasn't too painful but then through out the rest of the workout it progressively got worse! its got that bad now that I can hardly bend over or sit down!!!!!
> 
> It seems all I've done this year is winge and moan about being sick or being injured!! Its tough that's for sure.


i have some quality painkillers mate if you need something let me know and i will bring them in tonight


----------



## Biggerdave

How's things going Stuart?

Dave


----------



## stuartcore

Biggerdave said:


> How's things going Stuart?
> 
> Dave


Yeah things are going well thanks Dave just been getting my head down and cracking on with the prep this week. Managed to loose 3lbs this week which is a relief as my weight leveled off last week.

currently doing 60mins of cardio in the morn then another 20 mins cardio in the eve. most of this is done on a stepper Kev levrone style but I do occasionally go out for a walk when the weather is good.

will be seeing James soon and he did warn me there would be some big changes soon!


----------



## Biggerdave

Good stuff mate, i feared the bug had got the best of you but it'll take more than that huh!?!

I too am up to 60 am and 20 pre meal 6 as of this week, i seem to respond to very positive changes rather than smaller ones

Glad its all going well fella


----------



## stuartcore

Biggerdave said:


> Good stuff mate, i feared the bug had got the best of you but it'll take more than that huh!?!
> 
> I too am up to 60 am and 20 pre meal 6 as of this week, i seem to respond to very positive changes rather than smaller ones
> 
> Glad its all going well fella


Cheers Dave, no doubt we'll bump into each other soon.


----------



## stuartcore

Had a good day today, diet and training both went well!. I had to switch from doing bent over rows to dumbbell rows as I wanted to avoid any lower back pain after last weeks injury. I really felt it in the lats and got a good pump which my back as been lacking the last few sessions. I think I'll probably stick to the one arm rows rite up to competition time.

I've also managed to get my head around the evening cardio although by the time I'm done i.m pretty much ready for bed!!!

Today's session-

one arm rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pull downs 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads (had to miss this exercise due to my lower back injury)


----------



## stuartcore

chest and calf's were today's session, probably one of the best chest workouts for a few weeks and I even got a couple more reps out than normal on my heavy set which is unusual whilst dieting. I'm feeling very full and pumped juring all my workouts so I'm doing something rite in that department. I'm getting quite tired during the days now and I'm finding it hard to wake myself up for training, I've been using strong black coffee which seems to give me a bit of a wake up spike.

Todays session-

Incline smith - 2 sets of 10, 1 set of 15

Flat chest press (machine) - 2 sets of 12, double drop set of 12 then 10 reps

Cable flies - 3 sets of 12

Pec deck - 3 sets of 12

Seated leg press calf raise - 3 sets of 20

Seated calf raise - 3 sets of 20


----------



## supercell

Dig in mate. Looking forward to seeing you on saturday.

Just so I know, what you planning on training? Just so I can devise a workout to end all workouts!!!LOL

Let me know your weight on thursday as normal mate and I'll give you a bell before you come down.

J


----------



## BigDom86

stu can you add in some weights next time you report your workouts just to see what kind your lifting. cheers dom


----------



## stuartcore

supercell said:


> Dig in mate. Looking forward to seeing you on saturday.
> 
> Just so I know, what you planning on training? Just so I can devise a workout to end all workouts!!!LOL
> 
> Let me know your weight on thursday as normal mate and I'll give you a bell before you come down.
> 
> J


hi James, Hope you had a nice trip away. I was thinking arms again this sat if thats ok with you mate.

will text weight tomoz as norm, cheers!



BigDom86 said:


> stu can you add in some weights next time you report your workouts just to see what kind your lifting. cheers dom


No worries mate, will do.


----------



## supercell

stuartcore said:


> hi James, Hope you had a nice trip away. I *was thinking arms* again this sat if thats ok with you mate.
> 
> will text weight tomoz as norm, cheers!


Yeah mate, something we both need to bring up! :whistling: :lol:

See you sat.

J


----------



## Lex_BBW

Always interesting to follow these types of journals as everyone has a different approach and its a great way to notch up some new ideas!

I've run eveining Primrose before for regulation and I'm glad to see others share the theory as I got some funny looks at the counter


----------



## daz ball

Easy bro hope its all going well we will have to try get a session in sometime did a delts one with shaun the other week be nice to have a catch up before the brits


----------



## stuartcore

Lex_BBW said:


> Always interesting to follow these types of journals as everyone has a different approach and its a great way to notch up some new ideas!
> 
> I've run eveining Primrose before for regulation and I'm glad to see others share the theory as I got some funny looks at the counter


I'm glad this thread is use full to people mate.



daz ball said:


> Easy bro hope its all going well we will have to try get a session in sometime did a delts one with shaun the other week be nice to have a catch up before the brits


yeah be good to catch up bud!


----------



## stuartcore

a few pics for ya!

6 wks out from qualifier.


----------



## Jacko89

Monster!! Dude your huge and looking awesome! How tall are you buddy? :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

looking monstrous. i know it may seem pointless, but what are some of your measurements, arms, upper leg, chest etc etc


----------



## big sy

Looking awesome stu...keep up the good work...


----------



## big_jim_87

massive m8! good job it aint a beauty contest tho lol


----------



## miles2345

good to see weight started shifting again, you free this weekend?


----------



## hilly

lookin large mate back looks huge in that read lat


----------



## supercell

Safe trip today fella and I'll see you this afternoon to help you slap some beef on them there guns!!!

J


----------



## XJPX

looking hugeeeee mate...looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Ex-SRD

Great pics there Stu! Looking huge with a great shape


----------



## supercell

Stu came down to see me today with Miles and has made some good progress from 3 weeks ago. He is hardening up well now and although there is still plenty to come off, with the changes I have now made, I am confident he will be where he needs to be come show day.

Stuart will be spending the last few days with me prior to the qualifier and again prior to the UK's.

His weight is now at around 280lbs which is heavier than he was last year but that was to be expected due to the volume of food he is still eating. However his conditioning is comparable. Now the food is going the weight will start to drop and the conditioning will come through very quickly over the next 2 weeks.

At 4 weeks out more major changes will be made which will make a big differences on Stu's physique. I am really excited already!

The pictures below show the difference from 3 weeks ago until today. I actually think he has grown in the last month and thats no joke and with the calories he's been on I wouldn't be suprised. He is still full at the moment but that WILL change from now on in.

Remember what I told you today and keep that thought with you every time you do your cardio and eat your food. You have to live and breathe it now. To be a winner you have to go the extra mile. :beer:

Well done. :thumb:

J


----------



## miles2345

funniest part was that James actually had to move to fit him in!! For me you can't fail to be inspired by getting to spend time with someone like Stu and I hope you get the rewards for the work you're putting in this time round mate. By the way its my turn to sleep on the way home next time, but dont wake me up with an emergency stop


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Flippin awesome physique - at 20st too!!

Excellent most muscular the SHW class is gonna be a right tear up.


----------



## Biggerdave

Wow looking huge Stuart, definitely look bigger!


----------



## conanjnr

This is exactly the kind of the sort of stuff I joined the site for. I will be following with great interest and wish you all the best with your progress. Great picture and thanks for the inspiration WOO


----------



## maxjenics

Wicked positive changes mate...WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## LittleChris

Look incredible :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Flipping heck, looking massive!!


----------



## Squirrel

Stu...Been following the journal with interest from the beginning, looking awesome mate. Remember you from years ago training at a gym down Milbay Road, can't remember the name of it now, getting old! Trying to arrange a visit to Core Fitness some time in the near future with Gav and a few of the other Tavi boys, hope to see you then.

Best of luck with the quest big guy. :rockon:


----------



## dogue

Back in Core fitness from Monday and as above I am bringing friends!

... Mr Core will be pleased


----------



## goe1988

looking awsome mate, really classy looking physique, no distended gut, looking amazing


----------



## reflexlewis

keep up the hard work mate! I no its getting tough in and out the gym and with james dropping your calories its only going to get tougher!!! But it will all be worth it come show day!

shoulders tomorow.....bring it on


----------



## pob80

WOW! The best most muscular in the country just got better im at work and just let out f*cking hell after seeing that lol awsome!


----------



## stuartcore

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Flippin awesome physique - at 20st too!!
> 
> Excellent most muscular the SHW class is gonna be a right tear up.


cheers massive monster



Biggerdave said:


> Wow looking huge Stuart, definitely look bigger!


cheers mate



conanjnr said:


> This is exactly the kind of the sort of stuff I joined the site for. I will be following with great interest and wish you all the best with your progress. Great picture and thanks for the inspiration WOO


The hole idea behind this thread was to inspire other people, I'm glad I did that for you mate. :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

maxjenics said:


> Wicked positive changes mate...WELL DONE!!!!


cheers dude



LittleChris said:


> Look incredible :thumb:


much appreciated littlechris



defdaz said:


> Flipping heck, looking massive!!





Squirrel said:


> Stu...Been following the journal with interest from the beginning, looking awesome mate. Remember you from years ago training at a gym down Milbay Road, can't remember the name of it now, getting old! Trying to arrange a visit to Core Fitness some time in the near future with Gav and a few of the other Tavi boys, hope to see you then.
> 
> Best of luck with the quest big guy. :rockon:


Hi mate, it would be good to see you down the gym mate, the more the marrier! :thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Back in Core fitness from Monday and as above I am bringing friends!
> 
> ... Mr Core will be pleased


 cheers dogue, be good to see you back down there. hope the diet is going well.



goe1988 said:


> looking awsome mate, really classy looking physique, no distended gut, looking amazing


Cheers mate



reflexlewis said:


> keep up the hard work mate! I no its getting tough in and out the gym and with james dropping your calories its only going to get tougher!!! But it will all be worth it come show day!
> 
> shoulders tomorow.....bring it on


Cheers lew, good session today mate. Not long now!!



pob80 said:


> WOW! The best most muscular in the country just got better im at work and just let out f*cking hell after seeing that lol awsome!


Much appreciated pob, means allot! :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

looking awesome the other day mate.....Brits are urs this year for sure


----------



## Britbb

Wicked pose mate! You are owning that most muscular!

You look like you have made some v good improvements as well this year, overall more mass and density.

This super heavy class is gonna be insane. So hard to call. But you're looking excellent stu mate.


----------



## veritas

supercell said:


> Stu came down to see me today with Miles and has made some good progress from 3 weeks ago. He is hardening up well now and although there is still plenty to come off, with the changes I have now made, I am confident he will be where he needs to be come show day.
> 
> Stuart will be spending the last few days with me prior to the qualifier and again prior to the UK's.
> 
> His weight is now at around 280lbs which is heavier than he was last year but that was to be expected due to the volume of food he is still eating. However his conditioning is comparable. Now the food is going the weight will start to drop and the conditioning will come through very quickly over the next 2 weeks.
> 
> At 4 weeks out more major changes will be made which will make a big differences on Stu's physique. I am really excited already!
> 
> The pictures below show the difference from 3 weeks ago until today. I actually think he has grown in the last month and thats no joke and with the calories he's been on I wouldn't be suprised. He is still full at the moment but that WILL change from now on in.
> 
> Remember what I told you today and keep that thought with you every time you do your cardio and eat your food. You have to live and breathe it now. To be a winner you have to go the extra mile. :beer:
> 
> Well done. :thumb:
> 
> J


James clearly your approach with Stu is working well his size and density is incredible at this stage. Interesting that Stu will be spending time with you in the days leading up to his qualifier and the British. As you are also working with Daz will your approach be the same and how will you focus/divide your time between each athlete who are aiming for the top spot at the British?

Stuart - great job, keep up with the regime it'll pay off.


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> James clearly your approach with Stu is working well his size and density is incredible at this stage. Interesting that Stu will be spending time with you in the days leading up to his qualifier and the British. As you are also working with Daz will your approach be the same and how will you focus/divide your time between each athlete who are aiming for the top spot at the British?
> 
> Stuart - great job, keep up with the regime it'll pay off.


Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Propper Joss

Fantastic thread. The best of luck in your endeavors.

:cool2:


----------



## veritas

stuartcore said:


> Cheers mate:thumbup1:


no prob mate. When you commenced your log you indicated updating photos would be posted monthly. Appreciate this is not easy but will you putting up a complete set soon only just recapping notice no front lats shot has been posted nor the quarterturns and an update on diet

gotta say looking at the top of your game this year the new 100KG class will be a good line up hope you get the result. :beer:


----------



## supercell

veritas said:


> no prob mate. When you commenced your log you indicated updating photos would be posted monthly. Appreciate this is not easy but will you putting up a complete set soon only just recapping notice no front lats shot has been posted nor the quarterturns and an update on diet
> 
> gotta say looking at the top of your game this year the new 100KG class will be a good line up hope you get the result. :beer:


I will be giving each of my athletes the time they need. Some need more time and reassurance than others and this will be reflected in my approach come the big day. Both Stuart and Daz as well as most of my other athletes will be staying at the Crowne Plaza. I will have a detailed timetable and give each one of them an individual diet and meal plan for the final few hours. It means a very busy few days and nights for me but also the reassurance that my athletes need, knowing that I am just a phone call away and a 60 second walk along the hotel corridor.

I will be up all night if I have to if people need me. I love the final few days and hours before the show. I will be buzzing so much when each of them stand up there. Win lose or draw I know that each ome of them will have put everything into their prep and if they can all stand up there in the knowledge that they did everything possible then they will come off stage happy, as will I.

As I said before regarding both Daz and Stu, I will bring them both in as good as they can be, bearing in mind that they both have a very different look. The judges then will decide their fate along with all the other great athletes in their class.

J


----------



## veritas

supercell said:


> I will be giving each of my athletes the time they need. Some need more time and reassurance than others and this will be reflected in my approach come the big day. Both Stuart and Daz as well as most of my other athletes will be staying at the Crowne Plaza. I will have a detailed timetable and give each one of them an individual diet and meal plan for the final few hours. It means a very busy few days and nights for me but also the reassurance that my athletes need, knowing that I am just a phone call away and a 60 second walk along the hotel corridor.
> 
> I will be up all night if I have to if people need me. I love the final few days and hours before the show. I will be buzzing so much when each of them stand up there. Win lose or draw I know that each ome of them will have put everything into their prep and if they can all stand up there in the knowledge that they did everything possible then they will come off stage happy, as will I.
> 
> As I said before regarding both Daz and Stu, I will bring them both in as good as they can be, bearing in mind that they both have a very different look. The judges then will decide their fate along with all the other great athletes in their class.
> 
> J


 Cheers James, was not questioning your integrity was just wondering how you time managed it all with you having several athletes participating at the same event and requiring your input during the lead in days to the contest especially if they are all staying with you.


----------



## supercell

veritas said:


> Cheers James, was not questioning your integrity was just wondering how you time managed it all with you having several athletes participating at the same event and requiring your input during the lead in days to the contest especially if they are all staying with you.


Planning!!! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Ex-SRD

Hi Stu, great to hear you're progressing well and looking forward to catching up with you soon at one of the forthcoming shows


----------



## stuartcore

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi Stu, great to hear you're progressing well and looking forward to catching up with you soon at one of the forthcoming shows


Yes james, will catch up soon mate.


----------



## stuartcore

sorry for not getting on line more often to update my journal, just been really tired and lazy, I'm finding it really hard to get the motivation to do anything at the moment.

Had an alright weeks training, really struggling to train chest though, My right shoulder is really giving me hell, any sort of pressing is just murder. I'm just grinning and bearing it just to get through the next few weeks.

The weight is coming off quite quickly now so hopefully I should be OK for my qualifier in 4 weeks time. I'll be doing the guest spot at the wales in a weeks time so I'm gonna use that to gage where I am and James will adjust what he needs to accordingly. There will be no changes to my diet or training for the guest spot as we don't want to hinder the qualifier, everything will stay the same as if I were just doing my prep for October.

Will make more of an effort next week to update my journal.

Cheers guys:thumbup1: soldier on!!!!


----------



## Guest

Looking completely awesome!


----------



## stuartcore

Con said:


> Looking completely awesome!


Cheers Con much appreciated:beer:


----------



## willsey4

Havent been on here for a while so just catching up with this thread. Good to see pics up on here. Absolutely blown away by them! Fcukin awesome.

As Pob says, best most muscular ive seen.

All the best Stu. Keep up the good work. I think you will be right up there in the finals and will be there showing some support.

Next time im down your way I will come to your gym to say hi and hopefully catch miles down there.


----------



## stuartcore

willsey4 said:


> Havent been on here for a while so just catching up with this thread. Good to see pics up on here. Absolutely blown away by them! Fcukin awesome.
> 
> As Pob says, best most muscular ive seen.
> 
> All the best Stu. Keep up the good work. I think you will be right up there in the finals and will be there showing some support.
> 
> Next time im down your way I will come to your gym to say hi and hopefully catch miles down there.


Cheers willsey. Be great to have you pop in and maybe train mate. free session of course!


----------



## stow

We'll update it for you Stu: 

Another day (bit like the last 60

Ate summat (not a lot, but a bit)

Trained (hard and again)

Ate summat else (same stuff as before)

Slept a bit

:thumb:


----------



## Dave-H

stow said:


> We'll update it for you Stu:
> 
> Another day (bit like the last 60
> 
> Ate summat (not a lot, but a bit)
> 
> Trained (hard and again)
> 
> Ate summat else (same stuff as before)
> 
> Slept a bit
> 
> :thumb:


LOL!

:laugh:


----------



## stuartcore

stow said:


> We'll update it for you Stu:
> 
> Another day (bit like the last 60
> 
> Ate summat (not a lot, but a bit)
> 
> Trained (hard and again)
> 
> Ate summat else (same stuff as before)
> 
> Slept a bit
> 
> :thumb:


yeah your deffo rite there mate.

Lets just call these journals the ground hog day journals!!!


----------



## clarkey

Good luck or your guest spot on sat Stuart....enjoy yourself up there you are looking great in your last pics:thumbup1:


----------



## onlysiuk

Great pics, Stu. Things can only get better from now on. I see that you're doing a guest spot this coming Saturday. Where are you doing this?


----------



## stuartcore

clarkey said:


> Good luck or your guest spot on sat Stuart....enjoy yourself up there you are looking great in your last pics:thumbup1:


cheers clarkey mate.



onlysiuk said:


> Great pics, Stu. Things can only get better from now on. I see that you're doing a guest spot this coming Saturday. Where are you doing this?


Hi mate hows tricks?, yeah the guest spot is this sunday at the ukbff wales. This is always a good show with a very hi standard so it should be great to watch. :thumbup1:


----------



## onlysiuk

Hi Stu. Sorry that I haven't been to see you yet. I'm such a scaredy cat!! LOL! Anyway, I hope that your guest spot goes okay. I won't be there, I'm afraid. I haven't been keeping up to date with these threads so I'm behind with what's going on with events etc. I guess with the Anthaneum closing that there won't be a Mr Plymouth this year - or has the venue changed?


----------



## stuartcore

onlysiuk said:


> Hi Stu. Sorry that I haven't been to see you yet. I'm such a scaredy cat!! LOL! Anyway, I hope that your guest spot goes okay. I won't be there, I'm afraid. I haven't been keeping up to date with these threads so I'm behind with what's going on with events etc. I guess with the Anthaneum closing that there won't be a Mr Plymouth this year - or has the venue changed?


Your more than welcome to pop down anytime. Yes the plymouth show is still going ahead its just moved location. Its moved to the CFE in devonport. Should be a good show.


----------



## miles2345

Sorted out staying for the show on Sunday so looking forward to it now!

Not long now mate, now we got Kent once a week the shows are gonna be here in no time!!


----------



## onlysiuk

Will any of the guys on here be at the Mr Plymouth this year? Oh, and when is it? Anyway, good luck on Saturday! Will we be seeing any pics of u posing on stage?


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> Sorted out staying for the show on Sunday so looking forward to it now!
> 
> Not long now mate, now we got Kent once a week the shows are gonna be here in no time!!


Glad to know I'll have a bit of support at the guest spot!. yeah only a few weeks to go till my qualifier and just a few more trips to Kent!



onlysiuk said:


> Will any of the guys on here be at the Mr Plymouth this year? Oh, and when is it? Anyway, good luck on Saturday! Will we be seeing any pics of u posing on stage?


dont think there's anyone from here doing it but its always a really good turn out. Its on the sun 27th sept and it starts at 6.30 mate.


----------



## onlysiuk

Will you be going to the Mr Plymouth show then? How do I get my hand on a ticket? On what days next week will you be at the gym? I'm going to be away from home for a few days from a week on Thursday so hopefully I'll get down to see you, but don't hold your breath!!


----------



## laurie g

stuartcore said:


> Glad to know I'll have a bit of support at the guest spot!. yeah only a few weeks to go till my qualifier and just a few more trips to Kent!
> 
> *dont think there's anyone from here doing it* but its always a really good turn out. Its on the sun 27th sept and it starts at 6.30 mate.


thats a shame stu- i thought lewis said there was going to be a couple doing it this year- hodgy not doing it? how bout gav? was going to come down for it. any way ill see you in nottingham cos i wanna see this final:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

onlysiuk said:


> Will you be going to the Mr Plymouth show then? How do I get my hand on a ticket? On what days next week will you be at the gym? I'm going to be away from home for a few days from a week on Thursday so hopefully I'll get down to see you, but don't hold your breath!!


Yeah ill be going, you can buy tickets on the door.

No worries pop down the gym anytime.



laurie g said:


> thats a shame stu- i thought lewis said there was going to be a couple doing it this year- hodgy not doing it? how bout gav? was going to come down for it. any way ill see you in nottingham cos i wanna see this final:thumbup1:


Hi mate hows tricks?, no what I meant was there was no one from this site doing it. we have plenty from the gym doing it, infact we have someone in every class including the ladies!. It should be good!

Why dont you come and watch be great to catch up mate.


----------



## dogue

...except me :thumb:

I will be in the First timers


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> ...except me :thumb:
> 
> I will be in the First timers


Have course how could I forget my mate Dogue, sorry mate!


----------



## bkoz

Hey stu hope all is well i,ll def have to come introduce myself at the brits,I missed at birmingham i was running around every were.....When you win dedicate the trophy to her magesty herself.lol ha ha all the best.

Paul....


----------



## martzee

was good to see you and chat to you at the welsh mate,looking good see you at birmingham buddy


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

any updates stu? you on track mate?


----------



## Manimal

Hi Big Stu, Hope its all going well, feeling good, all on track i'm sure. Keep at it mate, sure to catch up soon. Thought i'd just say Hi. Keep bangin'. Luke


----------



## supercell

Stu is keeping his head down and just getting stuck into his prep. He will be down to see me tomorrow with Miles so will update then.

J


----------



## veritas

supercell said:


> Stu is keeping his head down and just getting stuck into his prep. He will be down to see me tomorrow with Miles so will update then.
> 
> J


Yea Stu hope the prep is going to plan and await update on diet and cardio regime.


----------



## supercell

Hi Guys,

Stuart has just been down to see me and is now weighing in at 261. He has lost another 5lbs since his guest spot last sunday and is looking well. he now has the plan for the next 10 days whilst I am away and then will be staying down with me for the final 3 days before his qualifier.

Stu has always been a little carb shy by his own admission and I know that Paul said to him that staying with me would be a good idea so I can keep my beady eye on him.

He wont really be updating this much now as he is right in the zone as far as his prep goes but dont be suprised to see a lighter Stu this year at around 245-250lbs at the British.

Well done Stu, big changes this week with your look...Enjoy the fish!!! LOL

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> dont be suprised to see a lighter Stu this year at around 245-250lbs at the British.


i wonder who said that before :whistling:


----------



## stuartcore

martzee said:


> was good to see you and chat to you at the welsh mate,looking good see you at birmingham buddy


Great catching up with you to bud, your a sound bloke. speak to you at the bimingham mate.



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> any updates stu? you on track mate?


James is happy where I am at the moment but there still a little work to do. Just need to crack on and get my head down for the next couple of weeks!



Manimal said:


> Hi Big Stu, Hope its all going well, feeling good, all on track i'm sure. Keep at it mate, sure to catch up soon. Thought i'd just say Hi. Keep bangin'. Luke


Hey big luke, nice one, apprechiate the message of encouragment bud. You keep bangin also mate and spaek soon:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> Yea Stu hope the prep is going to plan and await update on diet and cardio regime.


Hi mate, Its been hard to get motivated to do anything lately even picking up the computer. Just been in the zone and trying to get where I need to be. Will try my best to type a few words over the next couple of weeks.

Cheere veritus.



supercell said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Stuart has just been down to see me and is now weighing in at 261. He has lost another 5lbs since his guest spot last sunday and is looking well. he now has the plan for the next 10 days whilst I am away and then will be staying down with me for the final 3 days before his qualifier.
> 
> Stu has always been a little carb shy by his own admission and I know that Paul said to him that staying with me would be a good idea so I can keep my beady eye on him.
> 
> He wont really be updating this much now as he is right in the zone as far as his prep goes but dont be suprised to see a lighter Stu this year at around 245-250lbs at the British.
> 
> Well done Stu, big changes this week with your look...Enjoy the fish!!! LOL
> 
> J


Im glad your happy with everything at this point james, I'll keep soldiering on for the next couple of weeks till I see you next. Have a great trip bud.


----------



## Guest

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by supercell
> 
> dont be suprised to see a lighter Stu this year at around 245-250lbs at the British.
> 
> i wonder who said that before


eerrrrr let me guess ??????????? pea head ??


----------



## stuartcore

hey guys, just thought I'd better make the effort to say hi to everyone.

Today is the last day of my depletion and I feel like ****e!, infact I dont think I've ever felt this low before. I cant think straight or even do the simpliest of sums!! (I cant do that anyway!).

Anyway I start my carb up tomorrow, 1200g of carbs on the first day cant wait!. :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Stick with it, last few hours now. Good luck!


----------



## miles2345

done the hard bit now mate!! Keep it up, bring your best on sunday!!!


----------



## stuartcore

cheers chaps. cant wait for the food. carb up start at 6am so yeah nearly there. Off to stay with James L for a few days tomorrow. Think he wants to make sure I eat 1200g.


----------



## miles2345

i was gonna give you a text to see if you'd gone up, that probably a much better idea to go up on the thurs rather than the weds night!

I'm seeing James at 430 on Friday, so just gimme a text tomo eve what time you want to meet up on the Fri if your bored of eating all those carbs by then


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> i was gonna give you a text to see if you'd gone up, that probably a much better idea to go up on the thurs rather than the weds night!
> 
> I'm seeing James at 430 on Friday, so just gimme a text tomo eve what time you want to meet up on the Fri if your bored of eating all those carbs by then


No worries miles. sounds like we'll be at the gym most of the day so pop down earlier if you like, if your training i'll take you through it?.


----------



## Biggerdave

All the best mate, enjoy your carbs!


----------



## onlysiuk

Just want to wish you the best of luck for Birmingham! Love the new avatar!


----------



## miles2345

Yeah sounds good, ill give you a bell on friday! Enjoy the carbs!!


----------



## hilly

good luck mate, cant wait to see some pics


----------



## veritas

all the best mate for Birmingham, look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## dogue

Hey Stu looking lean and mean in the new avatar! :thumb:

Keep loading in those carbs mate, and I will see you in Brum on Sunday

The hard work is nearly over now bud :bounce:


----------



## stuartcore

onlysiuk said:


> Just want to wish you the best of luck for Birmingham! Love the new avatar!


Cheers mate



miles2345 said:


> Yeah sounds good, ill give you a bell on friday! Enjoy the carbs!!


no worries speak tomorrow



hilly2008 said:


> good luck mate, cant wait to see some pics


Cheers hilly, pics soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> all the best mate for Birmingham, look forward to seeing the pics


Cheers veritas



dogue said:


> Hey Stu looking lean and mean in the new avatar! :thumb:
> 
> Keep loading in those carbs mate, and I will see you in Brum on Sunday
> 
> The hard work is nearly over now bud :bounce:


Not looking bad in your avator yourself mate.

Cheers bud:beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Todays been bloody hard work, come the end I could wait to finish my last meal. I'm stuffed and absolutely pooped!. I've got no motivation to do anything!

Will be repeating the same carbs tomorrow as today! cant wait!! :whistling: .


----------



## XJPX

stuartcore said:


> Todays been bloody hard work, come the end I could wait to finish my last meal. I'm stuffed and absolutely pooped!. I've got no motivation to do anything!
> 
> Will be repeating the same carbs tomorrow as today! cant wait!! :whistling: .


haha keep at it big man  , hopefulli u wake up hungry and ready to smash them in again, whats been ur predominant carb source today? im looking forward to seeing how you look in person on sunday


----------



## SudipS

looked great last year at the finals Stuart, and i can only imagine this year you'll be better. good luck this weekend and at the finals!


----------



## bkoz

Cant wait to see you up on that stage in a couple of weeks!!!All the best with the rest of your prep....


----------



## dogue

Hey mate congrats on your place I had you in first place but sh1te happens and I think looking at you yesterday your going to bring something different to the Heavys that will make you hard to beat, excellent lines, awesome mass, a tight waist and great aesthetics two weeks to dry out a little and BOOM! lol

That was one hell of a class yesterday in fact the standard of the whole show was excellent, mission accomplished you qualified :beer:

...will post pics/vids later if you want?


----------



## veritas

Stu, well done for qualifying, seen some shots on muscletalk and can only reiterate wot Dogue has said very few have your aesthetics and mass a rare combination nowadays now grab the British


----------



## 2001kdy

Stu, looked great at the Midlands,good luck for the British.


----------



## Manimal

Stay with it big Stu, turn it round at the Brit you got the tools to do it and mount a serious challange. Head will be all over the place, get back in the zone, listen to those you trust. Its what makes a champion a champion......you know you can do it...See you there big stuff!

Luke.


----------



## dogue

Pics of Stu at this weekend UKBFF qualifier at Birmingham


----------



## dogue

more...


----------



## dogue

more, vids to follow


----------



## Jacko89

Wow!! Stu looks awesome. Your a huge guy and these pics show that. Congratz again mate and good luck 

P.S. Your delts are insane!!!


----------



## ProPowell

Stu, I am a big admirer of your physique, as even though you are absolutely huge you are very proportioned and have managed to keep a classy physique while getting even more mass which is no easy feat. Great posing too. Come in at nottingham a little bit tighter and you can reverse that decision mate. Stay positive, a bit more suffering and get on that stage and fight. All the best and see you there. Take care. Lee


----------



## blackbeard

looking at Stu's pics the old adage applies "it's easy to get big but hard to get big and beautiful"

Classic lines


----------



## pea head

I was at the brum show....i thought you looked brilliant mate,i had you in first tbh...

Awesome most muscular!!!!


----------



## willsey4

Awesome physique Stu. A big admirer of your physique, someone that i aspire to.

All the best for your remaining prep. Should be at the nationals to show my support


----------



## supercell

Stuart is working hard at the moment. I had a long chat with him today and he is 100% focused.

He wanted to thank everybody for all the kind words of support and says he will be at his very best at the UK's.

He is weighing 251 today so the rebound has passed and I have put some carbs back in and he is feeling dare I say it, a little more normal!!!!

It all starts again in a few days time....Round 2!!

Dig in mate, you have a lot of support.

J


----------



## GHS

Well done on the brum show mate.

Good luck with the brits. Last few hurdles now. Keep up the hard work.

All the best.

GHS


----------



## BigDom86

wow looking big and tight. keep it up!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Looking great Stuart. All the best.


----------



## Gumball

Looking good Stu, nice to see some good shots of my mate up against you too.


----------



## Ex-SRD

All the best for the weekend, Stuart. Look forward to catching up with you!


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck mate hope it all goes well for ya!


----------



## dogue

This is it mate time to show off all the hard work!

See you tomorrow...


----------



## bally

Good luck for the contest Stu, hope everything goes to plan.


----------



## willsey4

All the best Stu! Got my tickets so will show you my support!


----------



## veritas

How did Stu look at yesterday's judging - any news?


----------



## veritas

veritas said:


> How did Stu look at yesterday's judging - any news?


Just heard Stu placed 6th in a hotly fought class. Well done mate, remain postive and return next year to conquer.


----------



## bkoz

Hard luck stu..This year you started your thread with...THe battle begins ARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!Next year start your thread..The battle begins here i fcuk'n come...Be possative is all you can do...Atleast you and a few others dont have massive guts..I was suprizes when they placed you..WTF


----------



## veritas

Stuart, we've all appreciated your offseaon and contest prep logs but it's been a while since you posted. Were all your supporters and would like to know your views following the contest and some detail on your prep during the later period during the lead in to your qualifer and the British. Any more shots from when the Avtar pic was taken that you can post.

Top six a great acheivement but sense your frustration knowing you goal.


----------



## dogue

Stu has had a week off work, gym and certainly UK-M to spend time with his Family after spending the last 14 weeks giving his all to his show prep

I know he is back in the Gym and work from Monday and I am sure he will bring this thread to some kind of conclusion as I know how much he apreciates all the support from you guys and gals :thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

hi guys!. I've finally pulled my head out of the sand and got my **** back on the board. firstly I'd like to that everyone for there support through the year, people have been very kind and supportive on the board and for that I am greatful.

I just wish I could of done everyone proud at the British!, to be honest this as been the worst year ever for me!. I've just recently torn my rotator cuff tendon and have not been able to train for 2 months, that and the year of injuries, sickness and family sickness it was a night mare of a year, I ended up competing 12 pounds lighter than 2008 and I was smoother. To be honest under the preasure and stress I should'nt have competed. It was a lesson and a big one at that, I've learnt allot about my body and I can promise you this, I will never mess up like that again when I compete!.

anyway thanks again for your support guys!


----------



## dogue

Good to see you back big man

...you were sh1t faced last night! :laugh:


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Good to see you back big man
> 
> ...you were sh1t faced last night! :laugh:


Tell me about it, my one single blow a year!!! got home at 7 this morn!!!!! :whistling:


----------

